# Holbren discount



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just have gotten off the phone with my friend Brian Holbren at,Whiteside Router Bits- Byrd Shelix- CMT Saw Blades , and we Routerforum clan now have a 10% off discount on any purchases . Brian is a stand-up guy having dealt with him for several yrs. Excellent customer service and great shipping prices here as well as international. Give them a call and say hi. When ordering either mention RF10 in your conversation or if doing it online in the code box if prompted or in the shipping or somewhere in the course of the message the RF10 will net you the 10% off for all routerforums members. Hope this helps ya'll,Tommy


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow what an excellent deal! I have spoke to Brian in the past before and he's a great guy and so is Holbren! Big thanks to Holbren for this excellent discount!! And Thanks Tommy for organizing this


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool,Yah Brians great to deal with and your name came up in our coonversation and he spoke highly of the website. Hope we can all use a small savings. They are based in Fla. so if you are ordering from the NE ,Midwest or West coast shippin will be slightly higher than us folks here in the south,but still great shippin cost


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thumbs up Tommy!!!! Thank you....


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just doin my job mang


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the late night crowds


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for those who missed it yesterday


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow this is great I was going to buy some bit off of Amazon but now I will do it from them...


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

1 more time for the Sunday crowd then maybe again later in the week.FWIW I get nothing out of this other than the satisfaction of knowing I may have helped some folks here save a few bucks and the fact that Brian sells only top quality bits as his reputation is on the line and its stellar


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

1 mo time


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the newbies


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Brians having a sale on the CMT and Oshlun tablesaw and mitersaw blades, don't forget we get an additional 10% discount off these prices with the code RF10 entered into the code box when ordering, These CMT blades in the TK sizes are excellent blades for a tablesaw and great prices , better hurry before they are gone,Tommy

Product Specials :: Holbren


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the late crowd


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Tommy - I like Holbren stuff. :dance3:


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, thanks anyway. I recently ordered a spiral cutterhead from holbren for my dewalt 275, I had to open a BT3 account to get 10% off. From now on I'll use the RF10 code.

IMHO the BT3000 is the worst table saw in production...I had one for about a year but sold it as fast as I could.


----------

